# Impossible d'ouvrir safari



## marcslj (21 Janvier 2012)

Bonjour
Avec mon Mac je ne peux plus ouvrir safari. 
Je suis sous lion
Quand je lance safari, la barre internet commence à se remplir mais s'arrête et aucune page ne s'affiche
Merci


----------



## marcslj (21 Janvier 2012)

Qq précisions 
Je suis connecté en ethernet. 
J'ai une  9 box
Je peux me connecter en wifi avec mon iPhone et iPad


----------



## lolipale (21 Janvier 2012)

Bonsoir,

Avez-vous un autre navigateur (Firefox) ? Avez-vous essayé sur une autre session (sur un autre compte) ? Cela permettra de déterminer si cela vient de votre profil.


----------



## marcslj (22 Janvier 2012)

Rien sous une nouvelle session. 
Je n'ai pas d'autre navigateur. 
J'ai aussi fais vérifier et réparer les autorisations


----------



## loloduchnord (22 Janvier 2012)

Bjr, 
je rencontre le même problème:
j'ai un Imac et 1 pc connectés en wifi avec une box orange.
Très régulièrement, la connexion internet ne se fait pas sur le mac alors qu'elle fonctionne sur pc.
ce matin c'est l'inverse, mais la plupart du temps, il n'y a qu'un ordi qui essaye de se connecter.

J'ai tout vérifier aussi, mais je ne trouve pas de solution.
Mon message n'en apporte pas mais nous sommes au moins 2 à rencontrer le même problème....

A suivre.


----------



## Xman (22 Janvier 2012)

Réinitialiser Safari et et vider le cache...peut-être !
Pour internet, voir réglages de la Box dans les paramètres , qu'elle autorise plusieurs connexions...


----------



## marcslj (22 Janvier 2012)

Xman a dit:


> Réinitialiser Safari et et vider le cache...peut-être !



Pas de changement


----------



## Xman (22 Janvier 2012)

marcslj a dit:


> comment fait on ?



Dans Safari, menu Safari à droite de la pomme


----------



## marcslj (22 Janvier 2012)

Xman a dit:


> qu'elle autorise plusieurs connexions...



Comment faire ?


----------



## leenneje (23 Janvier 2012)

marcslj a dit:


> Comment faire ?



Safari a peut être la même adresse IP que le PC ou l'autre machine ?
JB


----------



## marcslj (23 Janvier 2012)

j'ai resolu le pb
En fait j'étais connecté en wifi, j'ai coupé cette connexion, activé éthernet puis redémarré ma box

merci pour aide


----------



## secunda (12 Mars 2012)

J'ai le même problème, un message me dit que Safari ne peut pas s'ouvrir car il ne trouve pas le serveur "safari".  J'ai Firefox qui fonctionne très bien. J'ai vidé le cache.....
rien ne fonctionne...
Que faire de plus, les mises à jour sont faites; je suis sous Lion 10.7.3. Je suis connectée en Ethernet, j'ai essayé en Wifi, même problème.

Merci par avance.
Marie


----------



## lolipale (12 Mars 2012)

Bonsoir,

Vous pouvez utiliser les menus de Safari tels que :


Réinitialiser Safari ...
Vider le cache ...
Si cela ne fonctionne pas, passons à la méthode radicale : Allez dans votre bibliothèque (pour y accèder, allez dans le finder puis Menu Aller, cliquez sur l'entête du menu en appuyant sur la touche option-alt, votre bibliothèque apparaitra et sélectionner la).


Quitter Safari et supprimer ces fichiers de votre bibliothèque :


Dossier Preferences : com.apple.Safari.plist et com.apple.Safari.RSS.plist
Dossier Safari : history.plist et lastsession.plist
Dossier Caches/Metadata/Safari/ : supprimer tous les fichiers de ce dossier
Dossier Cookies/ : supprimer tous les fichiers de ce dossier
Relancer Safari.
J'espère que cela vous aidera. Bonne soirée


----------



## secunda (13 Mars 2012)

lolipale a dit:


> Bonsoir,
> 
> Vous pouvez utiliser les menus de Safari tels que :
> 
> ...


Bonjour,

Merci. Je ne vais pas avoir le temps de le faire avant Samedi. je vous tiens au courant.  Merci encore
Bonne journée ensoleillée. 
Marie


----------



## secunda (18 Mars 2012)

secunda a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Merci. Je ne vais pas avoir le temps de le faire avant Samedi. je vous tiens au courant.  Merci encore
> Bonne journée ensoleillée.
> Marie



Bonsoir,

Toujours en panne. j'ai exécuté vos conseils, avec juste un problème, je n'ai pas trouvé dans "cache Metadata/safari. J'ai supprimé tous les cookies...tout le reste est ok...
Faut-il le désinstaller ??
Merci à vous.
Marie


----------

